# المواضيع المتميزة في القسم المسيحي العام



## فادية (3 أغسطس 2007)

اعزائي تشجيعا لكل المشاركين في القسم المسيحي العام احببت ان انشأ هذا الموضوع وهو موضوع سيضم عناوين المواضيع المتميزة في القسم وساقوم باختيار الموضوع المميز واقوم بتثبيته لمده اسبوع وبعد مرور الاسبوع سنحفظ الموضوع المميز ضمن هذا الموضوع وكل اسبوع سيكون لنا موضوع جديد سيتم اختياره كموضوع مميز للاسبوع وهكذا كل اسبوع موضوع جديد 
ننتظر مشاركاتكم الجميله وتنافسكم في مواضيعكم 
سلام الرب معاكم جميعا​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الاول *
*للاخ استيفانوس *
*انت تحتاج الى اربعه اشياء من الله* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثاني *
*للاخ sunny man *
*ثياب الحملان لقداسة البابا شنودة*​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثالث *
*للاخ m.e.e*
*الركائز الرئيسيه للخدمه في كرم الرب يسوع -كيف تكون* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الرابع*
*للاخ sleiman64*
*قدرة الله* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الخامس *
*للاخ coptic4ever *
*قصيدة جديده (انت بار يايسوع)* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع السادس *
*للاخت ميرنا *
*ايمان ليس اعمى* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوعين السابع والثامن *
*للاخ غصن الزيتون *
*الاسماء في محيطات الكتاب المقدس *
*وتم تمديد فترة التمييز للموضوع لاسبوعين لانه فعلا رائع جدا* ​ 
*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع التاسع *
*للاخ m.e.e*
*الطريق الى السلام النفسي* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع العاشر *
*للاخ marounandrew*
*اصحاح المحبة هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام* ​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الحادي عشر *
*للاخت spaarow*
*تأمل في مزمور ارحمني يا الله ’’ صلاه التوبه ’’* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثاني عشر *
*للاخ COPTIC_KNIGTH*
*بهذه نغير الواقع المظلم* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثالث عشر *
*للاخ Ramzi*
*أَلاِفْتِخَارُ بعلامَةِ الصَّليب *​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الرابع عشر*
*للاخت مرمر مرمورة*
*كلمات مضيئة جدا فى حياتنا* ​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الخامس عشر *
*للاخت فراشة مسيحية*
*هل تعلم نهاية المضطهدين للكنيسة*​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع السادس عشر *
*للاخ **sleiman64*
*الوصايا العشر* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع السابع عشر *
*للاخت بنت الفادي *
*تاملات الص اليمين واسم الص الشمال ؟* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثامن عشر *
*للاخ العجائبي *
*إنه عطشان لمياهك* ​ 
*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع التاسع عشر *
*للاخ لاوي *
*حقائق دينية* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع العشرين *
*للاخت **m.e.e*
*أهداف المشورة المسيحية*​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الواحد والعشرين *
*للاخت **w_candyshop_s*
*اذار اردت ان تعرف ..فهناك من يخبرك *​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثاني والعشرين*
*للاخت ماريان ابراهيم *
*متى سيأتي المسيح ؟* ​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثالث والعشرين *
*للاخ استيفانوس *
*الخطوط الجوية السماوية* ​ 
*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الرابع والعشرين *
*للاخت Meriamaty*
*اسـتـحــالــــه تـحـريــف الـكـتــاب الـمـقـــــدس* ​ 
*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الخامس والعشرين *
*للاخت Coptic Princess*
*اقرب طريق الي قلب الرب ونوال النعمه* ​ 
*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع السادس والعشرين *
*للاخت Meriamty*
*البسوا المحبة التي هي رباط الكمال* ​ 
*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع السابع والعشرين *
*للاخت فراشة مسيحية *
*لقد قبلت يسوع مخلصا شخصيا لي ماذا ينبغي علي ان افعل بعد ذلك؟* ​ 
*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثامن والعشرين *
*للاخ عمود الدين *
*الابراج المسيحيه* ​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع التاسع والعشرين *
*sam msm*
*+*+صوتك لطيف ..و وجهك جميل :+*+ نش 2: 14* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41334​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثلاثين *
*للاخت بنت الملك 22*
*مش سامع صوتك يارب* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41965​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الحادي واالثلاثون*
*للاخت twety*
*هل شعــــرت .....* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42643​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثاني والثلاثون *
*للاخ kajo*
*فى يد من هى !!!!* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43159​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للأسبوع الثالث والثلاثون*
*للاخ اخريستوس انستي*
*المواد المستخدمة في كتابة الكتاب المقدس* 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44004​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للأسبوع الرابع والثلاثون*
*للأخت w_candyshop_s*
*ماذا لـــــــــــــو*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44219​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للأسبوع الخامس والثلاثون*
*للأخت y_a_r_a*
*سين وجيم مع نفسي*​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع السادس والثلاثون*
*للاخ sapry*
*لا تخف*​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع اسابع والثلاثون*
*للاخ sapry*
*عنايه الله*​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثامن والثلاثون *
*للاختw_candyshop*
*همسات يسوع*​ 

*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع التاسع والثلاثون*
*للاخت candy shop*
*كيف نبدا عام جديدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الاربعين*
*للاخ sameh7610*
*ابجديه المحبه*​ 
*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الواحد والاربعين*
*للاخت ة m a r i a m*
*لقاء صحفي مع الجحيم*​ 


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثاني والاربعين*
*للاخ sapry*
*حكمه امرأه*


*الموضوع المتميز للاسبوع الثالث والاربعين*
*للاخ كليمو*
*حوار رائع واجابات اروع*


الموضوع المتميز لهدذا الاسبوع الرابع والاربعين

التسبحه الكيهكيه ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 مارس 2011)

*معلومات تهم كل مسيحى*

*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد
الموضوع ده هيعتبر موسوعة للمعلومات التى يجب ان يعرفها كل مسيحى عن دينه
هتفيدك عندما تجد سؤال من زميل او صديق يتناقش معك
ساكتب عنوان الموضوع
و كليك على العنوان 
عشان  تكون مسلح بالمعرفة





التثليث والتوحيد


كتابكم محرف


هل كان ضروريا أن يتم صلب السيد المسيح


الكتاب المقدس ملئ بالعنف


عقيدتنا فى الثالوث


يسوع المسيح هو إبن الله
​

أسئلة واجوبة من الكتاب المقدس



تفسيرعبارة ابن الله الوحيد



الكتاب المقدس المسموع



مفهوم الإيمان المسيحى



وثائق صلب المسيح

​*



      ]


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يوليو 2011)

*مجئ الرب الاخير​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: معلومات تهم كل مسيحى*

*

ما هى الوصاياالعشر

المخطوطات الكاملة للكتاب المقدس

هل نتناول خبزا وخمرا ام جسدا ودما حقيقيين



​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: معلومات تهم كل مسيحى*

*معلومات تهم المسيحين الجدد​*

*السلوك المسيحى​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

* 


بغلق  و يثبت

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 فبراير 2012)

*طول اناة الله

البابا شنودة الثالث​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مايو 2012)

*جميع مواضيع العضو aymond كتب الموضوع اوريجانوس المصرى*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210007
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*
موقع للكتاب المقدس المسموع

​*http://www.alenjil.com/​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

*سلسلة اعلان الله لذاته فى العهد القديم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

*ملف كامل للاديرة الاثرية فى الاردن الاديرة فى اسيوط
ابن يسوعنا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*للرفع*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

*شرح بسيط جدااا لعقيدة الثالوث

tamav maria

​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 مارس 2015)

*هوا ذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبنى

mero_engel 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145360



​*


----------

